
Elon Musk’s Boring Company Finishes Digging Las Vegas Tunnels - doener
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/14/21257849/elon-musk-boring-company-las-vegas-tunnel-finished-digging
======
microtherion
"Those vehicles will eventually zip through the tunnels autonomously, but they
will start off with drivers [...]"

So they haven't figured out how to safely drive autonomously through a
_Tunnel_ , with all vehicles running _identical software_?

